# ***OFFICIAL*** Urijah Faber vs. Renan Barao Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Bantamweight bout: 135 pounds*
*For the interim UFC Bantamweight championship*
*Five round fight*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I see Faber taking a tough battle here.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Funny, I think in a war Barao will prevail.

On paper this fight is close and should be decided by the cleverer fighter, the guy with a great wrestling base and 5 round experience is the sensible choice.

However, in a chaotic fight I think Renan is more composed and more dangerous. Both these guys drop opponents regularly and slap submissions on from nowhere, I think this will be a crazy, close fight and Barao will end it within 3.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

No idea who will win, very even fight.

Faber is a tough son of a bitch and very hard to finish but Renan brings some serious firepower and a nasty ground game. I think Faber is better in the later rounds so I'd imagine Renan trying to employ a similar strategy to the Aldo/Faber fight, destroying Faber's legs so he can coast if he gets tired or possibly turn it on and try to finish him.

Should be an awesome fight though.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Barao's got this... He's gonna do what Aldo did.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Renan Barao bt TKO


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm actually suprised on how many people that are picking Barao to win this. I hate to say it but he seems overhyped to me. His last two wins are against Jorgeson and Picket.. While Faber has gone the distance with Cruz and Aldo. I think Faber is on a higher level than Barao and should have no problem winning a decision or ending the fight in the championship rounds.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

^I think his hype is justified although this fight will obviously show where he is in the division. Picket and Jorgenson aren't really easy fights and Scotty went the distance with Cruz too, although he had nothing for him. That said I think it's a toss up, big fan of both fighters. Another reason I think people are giving Barao so much weight is because IIRC he's Aldo's training partner and they have similar styles/skills. We saw how those skills matched up against Faber last time. Think Faber's going to be hungrier this time, he knows he only has one, maybe two title runs left in him.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Azumo said:


> I'm actually suprised on how many people that are picking Barao to win this. I hate to say it but he seems overhyped to me. His last two wins are against Jorgeson and Picket.. While Faber has gone the distance with Cruz and Aldo. I think Faber is on a higher level than Barao and should have no problem winning a decision or ending the fight in the championship rounds.


Let's not pretend like "going the distance" is some sort of worthy accomplishment. He lost to both of those guys, and in the case of Aldo he got absolutely worked. Faber has lost a hefty string of title fights while Barao is on a very impressive tear and training with Aldo himself. I'll take Barao in a very exciting war.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

This is a tough fight to call. I'm picking Faber to win a very close and good fight I wouldn't be surprised to see Barao win a close fight as well. But I know Barao is very good and he might be able to possibly do what Aldo did to Faber and pick him apart. Team alphamale in there last two big fights like this against a brazilian (Faber vs Aldo, Aldo vs Mendes) didn't go well for team alpha male, Barao is comparable to Aldo but I don't know if hes quite on Aldo's level to where he can neutralize a strong wrestler like Faber for the entire fight. Should be a very entertaining fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Barao is a beast; I don't see anyone but Cruz beating him right now.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Tough fight but man am I pumped for it. I think both guys have the tools to win this. I can't wait. Pulling for Faber!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Barao is a top guy by any means and it's time to see where he stands in the divison. I hope Faber wins though.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm picking Barao by 48-47 UD.

Urijah is one of my favorite fighters, but he's always struggled against Muy Thai fighters. I think Barao will kick the shit out of Faber's legs and frustrate him with his speed and fluid striking before slowing down and allowing Faber to pick up steam.

This fight should look something like Thomson vs. Melendez III.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Barao doesn't have that effective of a leg kicking game. His kicks are all telegraphed and from his stance.

Faber will probably catch a kick and take him down.

The interesting thing will be Barao's bottom game.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Barao doesn't have that effective of a leg kicking game. His kicks are all telegraphed and from his stance.
> 
> Faber will probably catch a kick and take him down.
> 
> The interesting thing will be Barao's bottom game.


Truth. Barao is not going to copy Aldo, they are quite different fighters, Aldo is a better kicker. Barao may well kick a lot, but I doubt he has the same success. This fight will be won on the ground.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I predict Barao will beat both Faber and D.C. Setting up a Faber vs DC III non title fight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I really like both guys, but I want Barao to win - gotta love that young blood


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Rao Rao Rao Rao Renan Barao


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

I got Faber here. Veeeeeery evenly matched. I don't think Barao will chop Faber down like Aldo did. Faber will get Barao down and end it via Alpha Male Guillotine in the 4th


----------



## WarCraved (Jul 9, 2012)

I see Faber defending against an aggressive Barao in the first 2 rounds, and taking over in the last 3 with his determination, and cardio (advantage). He gets a sub in the 5th.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I really haven't see Barao fight enough to know a lot about him, but I think Faber has a strong cardio advantage. For that reason alone, I will go with Faber by decision.

Rogan is sure on Barao's nuts though, like flies on shit.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

please! save this card! i dont even care anymore who wins but please have a 25 min war!!!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Could Barao come out to a shittier song? 

I'll answer that. No, he could not.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Come on FOTN!!!!!!

Save this card, please!!! This is making Matt Riddle look good! (Though I do root for him)


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

I have this feeling this may be 25 minutes of Faber surviving.


----------



## EagleClaw29 (Oct 24, 2010)

*How important is a win for Faber tonight?*

I started watching MMA in the days when Faber was rolling over everybody in the WEC. Times have changed like they usually do.

I don't know that much about his opponent tonight except he must be very good to get this fight.

I've always liked Faber & I think he really eds to win this fight to stay relevant as a top MMA fighter. Back in his WEC days - I saw a lot of YouTube videos that ranked him as one of the top 5 lb. for lb. guys in MMA.

In Faber's last 9 fights....his record is 5 wins & 4 losses. For some reason I can't correct the above....after the word really - the next word should be "needs".

I think he'll always be a good ambassador for the sport.

Anybody else think this is a crucial fight in the career of Faber?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I despise Faber but this son of a bitch has some badass walk out music.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

WAR Barao!

These judges are scary.. Hope he gets the finish.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

EagleClaw29 said:


> I started watching MMA in the days when Faber was rolling over everybody in the WEC. Times have changed like they usually do.
> 
> I don't know that much about his opponent tonight except he must be very good to get this fight.
> 
> ...


logically speaking it should be, but i think even if faber loses he will still end up getting another title shot...at the end of the day he needs to settle things with cruz and if he knocks all the other contenders out theres no reason not to give him ANOTHER shot....sadly....


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

MRBRESK said:


> WAR Barao!
> 
> These judges are scary.. Hope he gets the finish.


:laugh: I agree, I hope this fight gets finished. If not then who knows what the F will happen?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Barao gon split dat butt chin like a coconut.


----------



## EagleClaw29 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oops - I'm not that computer savvy, so I think my post b4 shouldn't have had a title.

Anyway - Faber better hope this guy he's fighting tonight isn't another Jose Aldo....don't know that much about his opponent tonight....is he another Aldo from Brazil?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

this is UFC 119 all over again...all split decisions.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Faber is circling the drain bet he gets knocked out or submitted.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks like those punches are bothering Faber. He really seems to be responding to them.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

If barao sets his strikes up instead of throwing from his waist he'll finish this quick...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Don't particularly understand this. Did Faber plan on winning a kickboxing match with him?

20-18 Barao


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Faber's legs are getting jacked up again. He couldn't keep up with him when he was healthy, now he's on one leg and if this keeps up he'll be on none, Barao is killing both legs.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

EagleClaw29 said:


> Oops - I'm not that computer savvy, so I think my post b4 shouldn't have had a title.
> 
> Anyway - Faber better hope this guy he's fighting tonight isn't another Jose Aldo....don't know that much about his opponent tonight....is he another Aldo from Brazil?


Yes that is pretty much what he is, He has the longest unbeaten streak in MMA and has been training with Aldo for years now. The Aldo of BW. And he's up 20-18 IMO.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Don't particularly understand this. Did Faber plan on winning a kickboxing match with him?
> 
> 20-18 Barao


Well you and I at least agree on this.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Don't particularly understand this. Did Faber plan on winning a kickboxing match with him?
> 
> 20-18 Barao


Faber is just trying to maintain the continuity of tonight's card.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Renan really likes jumping attacks. I don't know if he wants to do that all night long but it hasn't slowed him down yet. Dude's extremely explosive.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Don't particularly understand this. Did Faber plan on winning a kickboxing match with him?
> 
> 20-18 Barao


He's worried about Barao's knees. Also Barao's TDD has looked top notch so far. He might be having nightmares of the Aldo fight!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I fell asleep, did I miss anything?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

rabakill said:


> I fell asleep, did I miss anything?


The crowd started booing again.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The good thing about this card, I won't have to calm down to go to sleep. I just hope I make it to bed first instead of falling asleep during this fight.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Boring so far


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Other than the Aldo fight this is probably the worst performance of Faber's career.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

im enjoying this fight


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Other than the Aldo fight this is probably the worst performance of Faber's career.


Second fight against Mike Brown when he broke his hands was worse than this. He kept trying to throw those elbows from far away.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Other than the Aldo fight this is probably the worst performance of Faber's career.


Faber is an old guard; the sport moved past him a couple of years ago.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This fight isnt even that bad it's just that the last three fights were so terrible they completely sucked the life out of the arena and even big punching exchanges get wry cheers.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

This card is so bad, the FBI would probably be kosher with people streaming the event. 

Hell, Dana probably would too I would feel violated had I payed full price for this.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn , I don't usually say shit like this but UFC 149: ZZZZZZZZzzzz ugh.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> This fight isnt even that bad it's just that the last three fights were so terrible they completely sucked the life out of the arena and even big punching exchanges get wry cheers.


this, now ppl are just booing for no reason, its a solid fight


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

rygu said:


> This card is so bad, the FBI would probably be kosher with people streaming the event.


"Your honor, we would like a warrant to arrest Rygu for streaming a UFC event."

"Which event was it?"

"I believe 149 your honor"

"He severed his punishment already"


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ACTAFOOL said:


> this, now ppl are just booing for no reason, its a solid fight


I disagree, I'm falling asleep...this is the worst card I can remember ever


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

This reminds me of when Homer watched a baseball game while sober.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

so 4 rounds to Barao, he's pretty much won the fight.

Faber doesn't appear hungry


----------



## EagleClaw29 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yep - Barao looks like another Aldo - Faber gonna drop to 5-5 over last 10 fights.

best fight in the lighter weights would be Aldo vs. Barao at 145 or catch weight of 140.

Looks like Barao would beat Cruz too.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is a wipeout.


Is this the same fighter that went to a contentious decision with Cruz a while back?

He looks like he doesn't even belong in the same cage as Barao.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

rabakill said:


> I disagree, I'm falling asleep...this is the worst card I can remember ever


come on, put it on mute its a pretty fun fight! barao is showing some great stand up, i didnt really believe his hype until tonight, i really wanna see him against cruz now


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Damn , I don't usually say shit like this but UFC 149: ZZZZZZZZzzzz ugh.


U know its true when it's coming from a jon Fitch fan.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Faber should drop to a lighter weight so that he can face other fighters with little T-Rex arms like his.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Faber should drop all defense and just go to town. Throw everything, don't stop.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I am watching a Portugese stream. It's a good fight. Barao is just that much better, Faber knows he can't stand in the pocket and trade cos every time he gets close he gets teed off on. As i've said for a long time, Barao has the perfect style to destroy Cruz. And LyotoLegion, i think i offered you this a year ago, how bout a sig bet for when that fight happens?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What the hell is going on with the crowd?

Did they pop in a cheering track?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The sad part, neither guy has any real marks on their face.

Also loving the Bullshit chant.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That was dismal from Faber.

He put absolute zero pressure on Barao and Barao pretty much had his way with him.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

50-45 Renan, damn that crowd will boo anything.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> U know its true when it's coming from a jon Fitch fan.


Well played sir. Have some rep.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Step yo game up UFC.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

MRBRESK said:


> I am watching a Portugese stream. It's a good fight. Barao is just that much better, Faber knows he can't stand in the pocket and trade cos every time he gets close he gets teed off on. As i've said for a long time, Barao has the perfect style to destroy Cruz. And LyotoLegion, i think i offered you this a year ago, how bout a sig bet for when that fight happens?


Barao's a good fighter, Faber not so much any more. I wouldn't say it was a good fight so much as a good kickboxer against a guy unwilling to commit to anything. I'm glad Barao won, Faber needs to retire after this.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Urijah was just made gatekeeper of another division.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Barao/Cruz, I can't wait for that fight. 

I think Barao has the skillset to dethrone Cruz. His cardio is a lot better than I thought and his striking is definitely superior to Dominick's. 

The question is can he catch Cruz.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Never seen someone so happy to be the interim champ.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

wow...

show some class after a win, you got the fake belt and going crazy...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think maybe the 4th round you could give as a pity round. Otherwise I find to even found a round Faber won. He did absolutely nothing.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

hum...finally someone in BW that knows how to destroy legs, i wonder how cruzes footwork will look like with barao destroying his legs


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

This dude needs to chill out. Jumping around and screaming. Good for you, but it's only an interim title for now.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

He seems happy..

Too bad he's gonna get 49-46'ed by the real Champ.

EDIT - Just saw MRBRESK's post, I'll take that bet all day long.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He seems happy..
> 
> Too bad he's gonna get 49-46'ed by the real Champ.
> 
> EDIT - Just saw MRBRESK's post, I'll take that bet all day long.


I love it!

Just what is it that makes you so confident though? It's obvious Renan is a better striker and you know more than anyone else on here that Dominick wants nothing to do with Barao's BJJ.. I've said it all along, Faber was the harder fight for Barao of the two.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

i know he didnt really compose himself well but you guys really shouldnt judge, this is a HUGE win for him and he had a VERY long and tough road to get here, its not so much the interim belt but what it represents, hes the #1 contender now and maybe now he can make enough $ to buy a decent house not only for him but all of his family


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MRBRESK said:


> I love it!
> 
> Just what is it that makes you so confident though? It's obvious Renan is a better striker and you know more than anyone else on here that Dominick wants nothing to do with Barao's BJJ.. I've said it all along, Faber was the harder fight for Barao of the two.


He's a good striker, he's dangerous but I just think Cruz brings something different, his footwork, his cardio, he will give Cruz a hell of a fight but I think Dominick beats him in the later rounds on points.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> i know he didnt really compose himself well but you guys really shouldnt judge, this is a HUGE win for him and he had a VERY long and tough road to get here, its not so much the interim belt but what it represents, hes the #1 contender now and maybe now he can make enough $ to buy a decent house not only for him but all of his family


This is true, I am very happy for him. He deserves it after all the hard work. He's such a nice guy aswell, he's really genuine like JDS.



TheLyotoLegion said:


> He's a good striker, he's dangerous but I just think Cruz brings something different, his footwork, his cardio, he will give Cruz a hell of a fight but I think Dominick beats him in the later rounds on points.


So you acknowledge that Barao will be better in the first two rounds but you think Cruz will win Rds 3-5? Because of his cardio? Barao's cardio looked excellent just then.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Cruz will be coming back from an extremely long layoff from a serious injury. Obviously way to early to tell how much that will effect the fight, but right now after seeing Barao control Faber so well I give the edge to him in a close decision.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Postfight is about to start on the UFC.com and facebook.com/ufc pages. Wonder if that Calgary fan 'bullshit' chant at the end was directed at Barao/Faber or the whole card in general?


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Can't see Cruz having the same success as he usually does against Barao. Cruz will move in and out, but he usually does so against punchers (Faber, Bowles, Benavidez, Jorgensen), who can't effectively get inside. Barao could win from the outside as he did tonight.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

barao is the champ, let him celebrate


----------



## ferrethouse (May 27, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Postfight is about to start on the UFC.com and facebook.com/ufc pages. Wonder if that Calgary fan 'bullshit' chant at the end was directed at Barao/Faber or the whole card in general?


Whole card. I was there. There were a couple of fights in the stands that should have won fight of the night honors.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This was like a de ja vu of the Aldo fight pretty much. But as predicted Barao took it and I predict he'll take out DC setting up a rubber match between Faber vs DC for a non-title fight affair.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> This was like a de ja vu of the Aldo fight pretty much. But as predicted Barao took it and I predict he'll take out DC setting up a rubber match between Faber vs DC for a non-title fight affair.


Renan is going to kick Cruz's new ACL out from under him.


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

I think if Barao beat Cruz. I think Barao, Aldo, Jones, Silva will be ruling their division for a long time. Heavyweight will be changing title sometimes this year unless JDS beats Overeem then it might be a first where no title change hand in a while in all division.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

djripz said:


> I think if Barao beat Cruz. I think Barao, Aldo, Jones, Silva will be ruling their division for a long time. Heavyweight will be changing title sometimes this year unless JDS beats Overeem then it might be a first where no title change hand in a while in all division.


Nah, Silva is on his way out, he's done fighting soon. And I think Jones depends on what happens at HW with Cormier, there is also Gus. Aldo and Barao I can see though only because their divisions aren't that deep.


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Nah, Silva is on his way out, he's done fighting soon. And I think Jones depends on what happens at HW with Cormier, there is also Gus. Aldo and Barao I can see though only because their divisions aren't that deep.


Gus seems sloppy with his strikes as times as evident in the last fight he has. Only advantage he has is the height and near reach as Jones.

Silva will retired but nobody will beat him this year so that go with my statement for 2012.

Cormier, I don't know yet as he may be the bigger/thicker guy that Jones haven't faced yet.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> And I think Jones depends on what happens at HW with Cormier, there is also Gus.


Alexander Gustaffson is _not_ a legit contender at LHW. Not now. Not for awhile. Maybe not ever. The only reason he is in the discussion is because he and Jones have similar measurables in terms of their height/length. The fact that we're even having the discussion just goes to show how incredibly thin the once-stacked LHW division has become (in large part due to Jones' sheer dominance).


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

dvonfunk said:


> Alexander Gustaffson is _not_ a legit contender at LHW. Not now. Not for awhile. Maybe not ever. The only reason he is in the discussion is because he and Jones have similar measurables in terms of their height/length. The fact that we're even having the discussion just goes to show how incredibly thin the once-stacked LHW division has become (in large part due to Jones' sheer dominance).


And why is he not legit. His lone loss was more than two years ago and it was because like most european fighters his wrestling wasn't on par. He since moved to the states to work on his wrestling. He has dismantled everyone else he has fought. When he went to Vegas to train no one wanted to spar with him because he was walking through people. Do I think he could beat Jones tomorrow, no, but how is he not legit?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

ferrethouse said:


> Whole card. I was there. There were a couple of fights in the stands that should have won fight of the night honors.


I used to live in Calgary, there's no ******* way I would have wanted to go to this card. A good place to get shot in the face in the parking lot afterwards. Calgary's ******* fans are rowdy to the point of self-parody. 

I went to an HCF show in Calgary and when I went to the bathroom about 20 guys were fighting in there out of sight of the security, looked like World War 3 in there.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Barao is good, and a very tough fight for Cruz. Faber has had his chances and will continue to win fights, but has probably been overtaken in the rankings for good.

Not sure who will win, but watch for Renan to drop Cruz with a kick/knee to the face during exchanges, Dom's movement might work against him in this one and I'd say he wants to avoid hitting the mat with Barao too.

Great challenge for the Champ, can't wait.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Cruz will just knee tap him and lay on top of him for half the fight if he starts having too much success standing. I don't really anticipate Barao having any more success than Faber did standing. He will be at a disadvantage when it comes to technique, footwork, and speed. 

Saying Barao did more damage to Faber than Cruz doesn't really mean anything. All three of these guys have different striking styles and thus will look different against eachother. Barao is a beast like I said before this fight second best BW but Cruz isn't the great matchup for him some people are making him out to be.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I think Barao matches up better against Cruz than Faber. IMO Barao finishes Cruz which sets up Cruz Faber 3.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Faster fighters will keep defeating Urijah. Aside from Cruz and Barao though, tough to find him a match.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Urijah will always be at the top of the division. He will beat almost all of the fighters at 135 and 145, he is just running into brick walls once he goes for the title.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn! Couldn't watch this fight! Was it a good fight? Was the decision legit?


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Old school fan said:


> Damn! Couldn't watch this fight! Was it a good fight? Was the decision legit?


good fight, good decision. watch it:thumb02:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Pretty much went exactly as I expected. There's a blueprint out to beat Faber and Barao has the style to implement it well. Sad to say this, but Faber will never hold UFC gold. He's almost 34. He's 0-5 in title fights. There's a blueprint out to beat him.

I'm not sure if Barao can beat Cruz, as much as I'd like to see him kick that cocky smirk of of Cruz's face.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ari said:


> Pretty much went exactly as I expected. There's a blueprint out to beat Faber and Barao has the style to implement it well. Sad to say this, but Faber will never hold UFC gold. He's almost 34. He's 0-5 in title fights. There's a blueprint out to beat him.
> 
> I'm not sure if Barao can beat Cruz, as much as I'd like to see him kick that cocky smirk of of Cruz's face.


Why you gotta hate on the Dominator? haha.

But yeah Barao is pretty nasty, but Cruz has a lot of time to adjust to his style and going five rounds with Cruz isn't the same as going five with Faber.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Why you gotta hate on the Dominator? haha.
> 
> But yeah Barao is pretty nasty, but Cruz has a lot of time to adjust to his style and going five rounds with Cruz isn't the same as going five with Faber.


I think he's a douchebag. 

Great fighter, and I actually like his style, but I won't ever root for him.

Muy Thai + Speed + TDD = Faber's kryptonite. Barao has all of those three, so I expected a decision win for Barao. Cruz on the other hand is a different animal. I'm not sure how this whole ACL thing will work out but Cruz has incredible timing, some of the most underrated wrestling in MMA, speed, solid striking, is nearly impossible to take down. Cruz's only weakness is that he tends to make blunders from time to time and gets hit a lot. I'm sure that Cruz's camp is already working on a strategy for Barao.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Barao vs Cruz is going to be a war IMO and should be a really exciting and close fight.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

osmium said:


> Cruz will just knee tap him and lay on top of him for half the fight if he starts having too much success standing. I don't really anticipate Barao having any more success than Faber did standing. He will be at a disadvantage when it comes to technique, footwork, and speed.


No.

How do you expect a purple belt to lay ontop of a legit black belt for 5 rounds and not be endangered? Cruz is at a disadvantage on the ground. If he can't beat Barao standing then he's most likely going to lose.

And as I said 18 months ago: Cruz will bob and weave his way into a high knee and the rest is history. Either that or lose a similar UD to the Faber one.
I have $1m credits and a sig bet against LyotoLegion on this fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

MRBRESK said:


> No.
> 
> How do you expect a purple belt to lay ontop of a legit black belt for 5 rounds and not be endangered? Cruz is at a disadvantage on the ground. If he can't beat Barao standing then he's most likely going to lose.
> 
> ...


Well if the only grappling discipline he knew was bjj you would have a point. I expect a vastly superior wrestler with a good knowledge of bjj to be able to lay on top of a blackbelt for a lot of the fight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I love this pic - Urijah posted it on his twitter, apparently they ran into each other at the airport


----------



## Lambara (Jan 17, 2012)

Another Title for Brasil wowww. And I dont think Cruz has a chance against Barão!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice to see that sportsmanship and not bitterness.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i suspect barao will outclass cruz for the first 2 rounds, thn cruz will go for the takedown which he will likely get and try to smother barao... problem is that after a round or two barao will either sub cruz or sweep and stand back up and continue his standup domination..

then in a couple years we will have a real contender for aldo frankie etc..


----------

